# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Hỏi ý kiến khách hàng đã và đang sử dụng Ống hút bụi pu, gân nhựa cho máy CNC

## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

Ống nối máy hút bụi. Ống nối máy CNC có quan trọng

( Anh chị em tại diễn đàn nếu có đọc được bài viết cho em xin ý kiến về sản phẩm anh chị đã dùng nhé)

Nói chung trong một hệ thống máy móc vật liệu, hay động cơ hay là vật tư phụ cũng vô cùng quan trọng MỖI vật tư sẽ có sứ mệnh khác nhau nhằm đảm bảo cho một hệ thống, một dây chuyền sản xuất hoạt động linh hoạt hiệu quả nhất.

Mua một chiếc máy cnc đã quan trọng vậy sửu dụng Ống nối máy dẫn khí CNC lại không thể coi thường mà nhắm mắt lựa chọn hoặc sử dụng cho nó có? diều này em nói đúng chứ ạ

Đương nhiên anh chị em khi bỏ ra chi phí sẽ phải suy tính kỹ sao tiết kiệm nhất nhưng "" Đắt sắt ra miếng luôn là có thất"'

- Mang lại hiệu quả hoạt động xuyên suốt, không gián đoạn
- Hiệu quả năng suất tạo ra sản phẩm năng xuất
- Làm việc an toàn
- Môi trường làm việc thoải mái
- Không phải thay thế thường xuyên

vậy loại ống nào phù hợp nhất với máy CNC hiện nay?
Có lẽ là ỐNG HÚT BỤI NHỰA PU LÕI THÉP MẠ ĐỒNG


+ Ống hút bụi nhựa pu làm từ nhựa pu và lõi thép mạ đồng khả năng đàn hồi, co giãn rất tốt được chúng tôi nhập khẩu với giá tốt nhất tất cả đường kính phi 40 -phi 250mm
Xem bảng quy cách sản phẩm:
http://ongnhuamemloithep.com/danh-muc/ong-hut-bui-loi-dong-pu/

Thứ 2 sau ống pu là ỐNG GIÓ BỤI LÕI THÉP BỌC NHỰA

http://ongnhuamemloithep.com/danh-muc/ong-hut-bui-khi/

màu trắng trong, khả năng co dãn đàn hồi cũng rất tốt

Thứ 3: Ống hút bụi gân nhựa do VN sản xuất


ứu thế khả năng chịu áp lực và độ mềm dẻo cũng chỉ kém 2 dòng trên nhưng chi phí hợp lý.

Nên dù em có nói thế nào thì anh chị vẫn là người quyết định lựa chọn sản phẩm bởi có chi phí sử dụng nhất định

nếu anh chị cần tham khảo giá có thể liên hệ

*Ms Phương 083 553 8228 tư vấn cụ thể*
Đại chỉ xem hàng: số nhà 16 Ngõ 143/145 Nguyễn Chính, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội

Trân trọng cảm ơn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

Đơn hàng ống hút bụi Pu phi 60 để dẫn khí dầu cho máy dẫn dầu công nghiệp

- Giải pháp hoàn thiện hệ thống đường ống dẫn khí , hút bụi cho máy cnc
- sử dụng ống hút bụi nhựa pu các đường kính phi 40, phi 50, phi 60, phi 100, phi 200, phi 150, phi 250mm vvv
- Lắp đặt hệ thống ống hoàn thiện một cách đơn giản
- Mua hàng nhanh chóng qua đơn vị AZK

Những ứng dụng cơ bản sản phẩm:

- Ống hút bụi mềm co giãn đàn hồi sử dụng cho máy cnc để được lắp đặt dễ dàng và vận hành tốt nhất
- đường kính ống có sẵn dễ dàng theo dõi để thay thế kịp thời
- sử dụng ống nhựa mềm co giãn dẫn khí, vận chuyển dầu
- Làm đường ống dẫn thực phẩm

Bảng quy cách sản phẩm
http://ongnhuamemloithep.com/quy-cac...i-gio-nhua-pu/

Tham khảo:

Ms Tiên: 0975 953 913
Ms phượng HCM; 083 553 8228

Tại hà Nội ; số nhà 16 Ngõ 143/145 Nguyễn Chính, Hoàng Mai, hà Nội

----------


## CKD

Đề nghị cụ chủ nếu muốn giao lưu dài lâu với anh em thì vui lòng đọc cái nội dung trong link bên dưới
http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/2-Noi-quy-Thong-bao

Không thì cụ có quyền tự kỷ một mình chốn đảo hoang.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

tks anh nhiều

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

nếu anh có biết em nên đăng bài rao vặt vào chỗ nào chỉ em với em tìm mãi không ra

----------


## CKD

Có khu vực riêng dành cho mua bán nè!

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

tks a em tìm được rồi anh à

----------

